# **Critique Me and Oscar Pictures:)**



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Heres Some Recent PIctures Of Me And Oscar Critique Away
Sorry There Blurry


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Bumpin It Up

btw i know im leaning way too far forward going over the poles but it was hard staying with him going over the poles as he was picking himself up so much lol


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Blurry is right girl!

heels down
you are standing too much, notice that there isn't very much bend in your knee?
try not to perch up there on his neck but flow with him
i can't quite tell but it looks like you have quite a feel on his mouth, can you release a little more?

he's cute and looks like he loves to work for you 

**oh and a little fwd seat over the polls is ok


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

kchfuller said:


> Blurry is right girl!
> 
> heels down
> you are standing too much, notice that there isn't very much bend in your knee?
> ...


yeah i took a piture of the computer screen with my phone! sorry! il try get the originals!
lol thats the 1st time ive been told to put my heels down! normaly im being told there down to far and im going to ruin my calf muscles lol.
in those pictures i have actually released a good bit! sorry i'll get the originals as it is very hard to see!

thanks


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i am one whos heals are normally really far down too ... the 3rd picture is the one where i see your heal coming up.

but really you look good.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Your toe is pointed out pretty extremely in the first 2 jumping pics, but not in the third so maybe it was just those two times. Keep your bum closer to the saddle, too  other than that you look terrific!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

toes to heaven always remember that


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Your stirrups appear just a tad short for the type/height of jump here. As a result, you are standing in the stirrups. Your heels are stiff, and you're not flexible in your knees. You are too far above the saddle.

I would expect stirrups that length in either XC or much bigger jumps, if then.

I can't tell anything about your hands due to photo quality. You and your horse look like a real team. Are you hunter or combined training?


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

xLaurenOscarx said:


> lol thats the 1st time ive been told to put my heels down! normaly im being told there down to far and im going to ruin my calf muscles lol.


I have been taught that your heels can never be too far down. It gives you a better seat in the saddle, and if your horse suddenly refuses the jump, there is more chance you will stay in the saddle. I have learnt the hard way.....LOL

Otherwise, you are doing really well. Keep it up.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> Your stirrups appear just a tad short for the type/height of jump here. As a result, you are standing in the stirrups. Your heels are stiff, and you're not flexible in your knees. You are too far above the saddle.
> 
> I would expect stirrups that length in either XC or much bigger jumps, if then.
> 
> I can't tell anything about your hands due to photo quality. You and your horse look like a real team. Are you hunter or combined training?


yeah my stirrups were way too short but at the minute im just trying to figure out what length suits me best now and oscar did an extremly scopey feeling jump over it.
i wasnt sure what height i was going to be jumping.
thanks
we compete show jumping and bit of hunter trials and stuff.
do a good bit of dressage at home but theres not many competitions too go to that are near me


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> I have been taught that your heels can never be too far down. It gives you a better seat in the saddle, and if your horse suddenly refuses the jump, there is more chance you will stay in the saddle. I have learnt the hard way.....LOL
> 
> Otherwise, you are doing really well. Keep it up.


yeah thats what i always thought too but she told me i was stretching the muscles in the backs of my calves and if i had just started doing it i would tear the muscles in it. ive had my heels pushed down that far since i was about 9 lol


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

xLaurenOscarx said:


> yeah thats what i always thought too but she told me i was stretching the muscles in the backs of my calves and if i had just started doing it i would tear the muscles in it. ive had my heels pushed down that far since i was about 9 lol


LOL. I never knew that.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Sounds like an old wives tale! I don't think that you can ever be too far down ...


----------



## Rachelfailappraisal (Oct 26, 2009)

I agree longer leathers and heels down.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree with the others.
I was just wondering, how high was the first jump?


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

ridingismylife2 said:


> I agree with the others.
> I was just wondering, how high was the first jump?


1.05m i think:S didnt mesasure it properly


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Rachelfailappraisal said:


> I agree longer leathers and heels down.


at the minute im just trying to figure out what length can i get the best position and feel most comfortable with but I agree i'll make them longer
im not just saying this but my heels are normally always down. lol


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

kchfuller said:


> Sounds like an old wives tale! I don't think that you can ever be too far down ...


well whatever you want to think i guess


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

The best way to find the right stirrup length is to do the following:

-take feet out stirrups and hang them long and comfortably.
-then see where the stirrups come by your ankles, if the bottom of the stirrup is level with your ankle, it is the right length.
-for your jumping size, use that size but just do it two holes shorter.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> The best way to find the right stirrup length is to do the following:
> 
> -take feet out stirrups and hang them long and comfortably.
> -then see where the stirrups come by your ankles, if the bottom of the stirrup is level with your ankle, it is the right length.
> -for your jumping size, use that size but just do it two holes shorter.


thats exactly what i do!! that jumping length is two holes up from my ankle (flatwork length)


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

LOL. That's cool. "Great minds think alike." :lol:


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

bumpin it up


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

bumpin it up


----------

